# Forklift ESD source and elimination



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd say you have non-marking tires on it and you are missing the static strap.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

njllu said:


> A jungheinrich porklift released ESD when other people touch any part of the porklift. Paint insulation cover the metal part and when porklift is
> power off, infinite resistance measured from porklift chassis.



Porklift?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry, this forum is for electricians. I am sure there is a forklift forum out there somewhere.


----------

